# The great Compression tool Battle! 7-Zip Vs WinRAR !!!



## Ashis (Jan 12, 2005)

*Ultimate Compressing tool In The Market Right Now!*

7-Zip <-> WinRAR

*7-Zip is an open Source Product Which provides A very high Compression Ratio ( Takes a little more Time than WinRAR ) & The Open Source Ensures The Zip File Will Be Readable long In The Future When U Will Be Using Pentium - 10 !  *

*WinRAR on the other hand Provides  Competative Compression ratio & fast Compression But With A Licencing Charge Of Course  *

*Which one Will U Go For    *

Your VOTE Counts


----------



## swatkat (Jan 12, 2005)

Previously using WinZIP.
But now switched to WinUHA,Ultimate compression tool.
*Has the power of UHA, nothing comes close.*
*www.klaimsoft.com/winuha/


----------



## maverickrohan (Jan 12, 2005)

I use WinRAR!

I think its the best thing out there, I use WinZIP only for portable files due to compatibility issues with other people n their PCs. 

For large stuff i create SFXs inWinRAR n add icons n text n many other things to the archive!!!


----------



## theraven (Jan 12, 2005)

iw as gettin confused between compression tools and formats 
between those 2 ?
neither 
actually used winrar and quit
advantage: iso support
disadvantage: shareware , i dun want ISO support i use ultraISO
solution: POWERARCHIVER !


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 12, 2005)

it depends compleately on the Dictionary size, RAR uses 4 MB while 7-Zip uses 32 MB, UHA is all dos based so i guess it uses about 40 MB cos uha are very close to LZMA (7-Zip)

7-Zip is good for distribution on the internet, as U can simply make a 7Z self extracting file, smaller in size then Winrar, however distributing .7z files is useless due to low popularity

I used WInzip & WinRAR both, but when Winznip 9 came I siwtched to WinRAR & using it till now


----------



## Slam Team (Jan 12, 2005)

Best is WinRar ...It has background archiving and compresses more than Winzip...  I dint try UHA format yet... most of the copied games I have come across were compressed using UHA... Will be tryin it soon..  8)


----------



## Ashis (Jan 12, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> iw as gettin confused between compression tools and formats
> between those 2 ?
> neither
> actually used winrar and quit
> ...



Hey Same Situation hear... So I Got A Good Solution Use Both Of Them  
7-Zip for Compressing & WinRAR For DeCompressing


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 12, 2005)

Don't use the compression tools much. But when required I use WinZip.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 12, 2005)

Winzip 9 with combination of winrar for ISO support is the best for me. Even use windows inbuilt File Compression and it does even get the job done...Only bother is the few extra clicks to get the work .


----------



## digen (Jan 12, 2005)

Winrar for me.Though most often u great compression with 7-zip.But winrar works great for me.


----------



## GNUrag (Jan 12, 2005)

* bzip2 * for me... didn't do any benchmarks on other compression algorithms


----------



## icecoolz (Jan 12, 2005)

Indyan said:
			
		

> UHARC is the best i hav found.
> This poll is bad as there isnt no others option.
> I havent tested 7-zi but heard a lot bout it.
> 
> Well using uharc and myth 5 cd's of far cry was compressed to 3 cd's by these warez people.



UHARC is very very good. But the far cry 3CD is not due to UHARC its due to the fact that they ripped out the cut scenes and some sounds thats why they got it to 3 CDs


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 12, 2005)

I use ark. It's fine and simple


----------



## Ashis (Jan 13, 2005)

Indyan said:
			
		

> UHARC is the best i hav found.
> This poll is bad as there isnt no others option.
> I havent tested 7-zi but heard a lot bout it.
> 
> Well using uharc and myth 5 cd's of far cry was compressed to 3 cd's by these warez people.




*WoW..............  I just wannwd to know the Views bout WinRAR & 7-Zip,

Sorry I Did'nt Mention UR Favorite Tool!  

But Whats The Deal... What Makes UHARC so Cool      *

Just Curious.....

How Many Of U have Purchased WinRAR....???

*And Don't Tell Me 40 Days Love Affair(Trial Period) Makes It(WinRAR) UR Favorite*


----------



## swatkat (Jan 13, 2005)

Why UHA is best.Check the comparo here.It's in some other language,u can translate.
Though UHA is the slowest,it gives good compression.Actually UHARC is a Command line tool and WinUHA is GUI based tool for UHARC.

Actually,there's another compression tool/format which gives more compresion than UHA.It's called WinUDA with the format being UDA.I have got it now,and i will try that out.It's a 25kb program!


----------



## rohanbee (Jan 13, 2005)

winzip for me although i wanna start using winrar as a lot of ppl recommend it


----------



## gamefreak14 (Jan 13, 2005)

Swatkat, thanks for the info on WinUDA..had no idea about it.


			
				icecoolz said:
			
		

> UHARC is very very good. But the far cry 3CD is not due to UHARC its due to the fact that they ripped out the cut scenes and some sounds thats why they got it to 3 CDs


Nothing is cut out, otherwise the NFO would mention it. It's possible!
For example, I've compressed Tron 2.0 from 2.6GB to 650MB using just WinRAR.
My fav is WinRAR, easy interface + recovery console included. Also, the "best compression" mode is almost as good as UHARC. 
The best ever compression I've seen so far is the game Shellshock:'Nam '67 - 3.3*GB*
 to just *219 MB* using UHARC. I'd love to see what WinUDA will be able to compress the same to!!


----------



## GameAddict (Jan 13, 2005)

*Better then WinRAR?*

Hi,

Had this question some time back, that WinRAR gives best Compression, but is there anything better then WinRAR? 

Found another software which *claims* to give better then WinRAR and is called 'Squeeze'. Sorry, don't have the link! But if somebody has used it, please post the your opinion about thier 'claim'.

And how about WinACE, very close to WinRAR, but is it better in some cases/files?

Bye!

GA


----------



## whoopy_whale (Jan 13, 2005)

I am using Winzip and ZipGenius.


----------



## allindrome (Jan 13, 2005)

WinRAR


----------



## theraven (Jan 13, 2005)

found another one
*www.maximumcompression.com/data/summary_sf.php


----------



## perk_bud (Jan 13, 2005)

Winrar small and sweet 8)


----------



## djmykey (Jan 13, 2005)

I use WinRAR it works wonders for me. But ppl I got a game Commandoes which is zipped using something its an .ACE file. Its zipped to the extent of 2% ie the zipped file is only 2% of the original (its only 1.11 MB the original is 111 MB). How is this possible. I dunno but any 1 has doubts i can shot it to u thru screenies.


----------



## swatkat (Jan 14, 2005)

Actually only two compression *formats* surpass the UHA format.They are UDA and RK,softwares being WinUDA and WinRK.
WinUDA is a small, 20kb English Version, utility which has a simple GUI.It has 4 modes of compression which require 32MB,64MB,128MB,256MB RAM respectively to run smoothly.It gives good compression ratio than ACE,RAR,ZIP and even UHA but slightly lesser than RK.
So the real winner is RK format.
But the sore thing abouth these formats is that they are not supported by any 'popular' softwares.
But WinUHA,WinUDA and WinRK  has an otpion to make SFX which  solves the portabality problem.


----------



## Werner Bergmans (Jan 14, 2005)

swatkat said:
			
		

> Actually only two compression *formats* surpass the UHA format.They are UDA and RK,softwares being WinUDA and WinRK.
> WinUDA is a small, 20kb English Version, utility which has a simple GUI.



UDA is just a PAQ clone with a GUI. For the best possible compression just have a look at *www.maximumcompression.com/


----------



## cooljeba (Jan 14, 2005)

Ashis said:
			
		

> How Many Of U have Purchased WinRAR....???
> 
> *And Don't Tell Me 40 Days Love Affair(Trial Period) Makes It(WinRAR) UR Favorite*



he he u joking  purchasing  what's dat 

BTW my fav winrar anytime 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Ashis (Jan 14, 2005)

cooljeba said:
			
		

> Ashis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea Yea  :roll: 

  I was an Idiot


----------



## cooljeba (Jan 15, 2005)

Ashis said:
			
		

> cooljeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well what i meant was if u got da bucks u must buy to support the author. kangal people like me take support of piracy it's as simple as dat 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 15, 2005)

WinRAR WinRAR WinRAR WinRAR WinRAR WinRAR

It's da best...pause

Not only good compression... i like it's easy iconing ability for makin exe files.


WinRAR Guys... small doubt... how do u make the icons or pics come in the unpackin window too.. instead of WinRAR's logo
*img48.exs.cx/img48/7897/winrar0nu.jpg

Need 2 know it urgently yaar... REPLY AT THIS POST

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=119631#119631


----------



## lavanjoy (Jan 16, 2005)

djmykey said:
			
		

> I use WinRAR it works wonders for me. But ppl I got a game Commandoes which is zipped using something its an .ACE file. Its zipped to the extent of 2% ie the zipped file is only 2% of the original (its only 1.11 MB the original is 111 MB). How is this possible. I dunno but any 1 has doubts i can shot it to u thru screenies.



I think the compression rate depends on the format of the files.
I think u got a .ACE file(1.1mb) of photoshop plugins .When u extract ,it shows the 111mb in HDD. Am I right?


----------



## gamefreak14 (Jan 16, 2005)

Yes I'm sure he meant those 1700 plugins in a 1.1 MB file....Compress the same using UHARC and it'll fit in <1 MB!! The compression ratio is over a 100%!!


----------



## Thor (Jul 20, 2005)

Hate To Dig up an Old Topic. But I know People will hate it more If I start a new topic for the same reason. I did a comparison Test of sort on my PC.
Intel Celeron 1 GHz, 256 MB SD RAM, WinXP SP2.
-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Thor (Jul 21, 2005)

Hate To Dig up an Old Topic. But I know People will hate it more If I start a new topic for the same reason. I did a comparison Test of sort on my PC. Intel Celeron 1 GHz, 256 MB SD RAM, WinXP SP2.
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
7z V/S Rar V/S Zip V/S UHA
Used the following :
1 .7-Zip 4.15 beta	[Ultra Compression - Solid Archive]
2 .WinRAR 3.5 beta 6[Best Compression -Solid Archive]
3 .WinZip 9.0	  [Maximum Compression (enhance deflate) ]
4a.WinUHA 2.0 RC1 [ALZ(3) Best][Priority Normal]
4b.WinUHA 2.0 RC1 [PPM (Best-text Optimized)][Priority Normal]
===============================
Format : Compression Format -> [Compressed Size]  [Time Taken]
================================
7.48 MB of Html,Htm,Mht,Txt,Zip [77 files].
================================
1 . 7z  -> 2.73 MB     41 sec 
2 . rar -> 2.78 MB     15 sec 
3 . zip -> 3.10 MB      11 sec 
4a. uha -> 2.73 MB    41 sec
4b. uha -> 2.73 MB    40 sec
================================
12.2 MB of SWf files [12 files]
================================
1 . 7z  -> 10.0 MB     35 sec
2 . rar -> 10.1 MB     26 sec
3 . zip -> 11.7 MB     13 sec
4a. uha -> 10.4 MB   98 sec
4b. uha -> 10.5 MB   163 sec
================================
10   MB of PDF Files [14 Fles]
================================
1 . 7z  -> 6.47 MB     52 sec
2 . rar -> 5.39 MB     16 sec
3 . zip -> 6.72 MB      9 sec
4a. uha -> 6.49 MB    75 sec
4b. uha -> 6.44 MB    107 sec
================================
10 MB Html file (PHP Manual)
================================
1 . 7z  -> 1.16 MB     68 sec
2 . rar -> 991  KB     11 sec
3 . zip -> 1.55 MB      6 sec
4a. uha -> 1.23 MB    55 sec
4b. uha -> 935  KB    20 sec
================================ 
10 MB PDF files (14 files), 5 MB HTML files (226 files), 6 MB DOC Files (101 Files), 6 MB of JPG files (100 Files) =27 MB
================================
1 . 7z  -> 13.5 MB     673 sec
2 . rar -> 13.3 MB      62 sec
3 . zip -> 15.7 MB      16 sec
4a. uha -> 13.4 MB    193 sec
4b. uha -> 13.0 MB     264 sec
================================
21 MB of Image Files (JPG,TIFF,BMP,GIF)
================================
1 . 7z  -> 15...MB      771 sec and Counting... *img138.imageshack.us/img138/1540/7ztime4rj.gif
2 . rar -> 17.6 MB        53 sec
3 . zip -> 17.8 MB        16 sec
4a. uha -> 17.42MB       165 sec
4b. uha -> 17.4 MB       290 sec
================================
Conclusion :
7z : New Format, Better than zip only in compression time, compression ratio better than RAR on only couple of occasions, VERY VERY SLOW, Only suitable 4 Small files <10MB.
zip: Most Commonly used , widely supported [compatibily], Fastest Compression and acceptable compression
rar: Not Free, Excellent Compression, Little slower than Zip, but way faster than 7z and uha. RAR looses out to uha in compression ratio in ->Image Compression, TXT compressions (eg:mht,htm,html,doc,txt..). But Loads better in Compression time.
uha:Free, NEW format, seems betterthan RAR in common formats [IMAGE,TXT..].Looses out in PDF,SWF formats.But takes longer time in compression of large files >10 MB.
------------------------
If time is a factor then RAR gives the best compression /time factor.
If Compression is what u want in Common files like IMAGE/TXT/.. use uha [ With PPM (Best text Optimized)enabled]


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 21, 2005)

WinRAR is the best... forgetting the price concerns....

The best thing I like in it is... the interface & icon can be made easily in WinRAR executible files... which i didn't find in other compression sw... winzip ok...

7Zip I tried... but it stood no chance on features as compared to WinRAR...

Way to go WinRAR...

(...And Ashish... the 40 Days Love Affair(Trial Period) is worth taking with WinRAR)


----------



## Charley (Jul 21, 2005)

i'm using 7zip and happy wit it.

also i have winrar but use it rarely.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 21, 2005)

hey guys , the season of zip, rar , 7z s are over
LHA is here to stay

visit powerarchiver.com and download a trial and try the lha compression

by the way, i have a retail copy of WINRar and i love it too

but lha is in beta stage anyway , like uha


----------



## Charley (Jul 21, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> hey guys , the season of zip, rar , 7z s are over
> LHA is here to stay
> 
> visit powerarchiver.com and download a trial and try the lha compression
> ...



Ur divertin from the topic.


----------



## mukul (Jul 21, 2005)

i use winrar (trial) 
just wen trial over reinstall the newer version from DIGIT cd ofcourse and another 40 days of fun and frolic 

well as far as 7zip goes i dumped it owing to its slowness 

looking for WINUDA


----------



## parthbarot (Jul 22, 2005)

winrar winrar winrar winrar winrar winrar winrar winrar...........

in india y people is so intellignet bcs they get pirated softies.thats y they learn all the languages and packages and softies...

so no one gonna buy winrar while he can get cracks...from many sites....i shldn't mention here....

regards


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 22, 2005)

Using variable dictionary sizes is great when you are compressing project files which change from version to version IE version control. For example, You have games for US, Japan, EU, Asia etc and only a few things change in it. RAR for example would compress something to 40Megs, 7ZIP using 8MB dictionary size compresses it to 13MB. Yes RAR compression is twice as large. 

As an example I took doom64, the Nintendo 64 version of doom for all the world markets each file is like 8megs in size (each 16 meg ROM is split into 2 files of 8 megs each). There is 1 file 16 megs in size which is not split up. So total of 8 files of 8megs and 1 of 16 megs. 7ZIP would compress this down to just over 8 megs in size. RAR would compress it down to 40 megs. Still down from the 83 megs originally...

So nothing beats it for version control. RAR does have variable dictionary sizes but nothing like 7Zip... This would work wonders for releasing different versions of the same program as well. So you can have many variations of the operating system or utilities etc. Like manybe 6 versions of Linux that fit on 1 cd.... I have to check to see if it will take 6 individually compressed files and do the same thing or not.


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 22, 2005)

Okay, Just tested 2 RAR'ed file, each file was a different version of another game 6Megs in size, it created a new 7ZIP archive of 6megs, just 10K larger than one of the RAR archives. So it compressed 2 RAR archive of 6 megs, making it 12 megs RAR total down into 6 megs in size for 7ZIP...


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 22, 2005)

are yaar kuch bhi kar lo

rar s the best because its rar(hindi)


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay you keep on using ayar while I'll use 7Zip which is GPL and I can make it any which way I please.


----------



## Sreekanth V (Aug 23, 2005)

I like both WinRAR and WinZIP. at the maximum compression WinRAR is slightly better than WinZIP.
7 ZIP is any way batter than both.


----------



## Satissh S (Aug 23, 2005)

UHARC ( WinUHA ) for me!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 23, 2005)

Many months before, I used WinZIP & WinRAR both.
But when I found 7-Zip on net while googling, I never looked up on ne other s/w...
7-Zip is the BEST and supports almost all formats.
My vote goes for 7-Zip...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Better then WinRAR?*



			
				GameAddict said:
			
		

> Found another software which *claims* to give better then WinRAR and is called 'Squeeze'. Sorry, don't have the link! But if somebody has used it, please post the your opinion about thier 'claim'.



Squeeze is a Video Compression Software and is available at *www.sorenson.com/ or *www.s-vision.com/solutions/prod/comp_win.php

Hey swatcat can you tell me from where I can get UDA or WinUDA Software. There is one site which is in japanes and other one is down. Also Google does not show any kind of link to UDA software.


----------



## sms_solver (Aug 28, 2005)

no matter what compression tool you use, they do not compress well JPG file (which is already compressed)


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 28, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> are yaar kuch bhi kar lo
> 
> rar s the best because its rar(hindi)



now i have changed my opinion

i tried al the best compressors and came to conlcusion that

UHARC ALZ compressor is the best

try it urself ..only 1 mb

get it from here

*www.softpedia.com/get/Compression-tools/UHARC-GUI-by-Brhack.shtml

or a direct link

*www.sharemation.com/brhack/pub/UHARC_GUI/UHARCGUI2.0-xp.exe


----------



## hpotter606 (Aug 28, 2005)

WinRAR for me as its simpler to operate compresses more than Winzip. (and evaluation copy does not end for me!!)


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 28, 2005)

Here is another test, Its a bunch of ROM dumps from Atari 2600 game machines of the 70's. Like 5000 files and half are duplicates... RAR compresses the files down to 23394651 bytes...

7Zip compresses it down to get this..... 2607209 bytes... In fact the archive was twice as large before I added some more files to it, when it was like over 5000000 bytes.. But after adding another 800 or so files to it, it made it 50% smaller... 

I was so shocked that I did not believe it and unarced the files and re compressed the same files back into RAR and the resultant RAR archive was the exact size as the first time. I did this to make sure it was not doing something funny like storing dummy files like some trick programs used to do to fool people. But the RAR CRC32's matched on both before and after 7zipped files.

So in this case 7Zip compressed the files to 10% of what a RAR file would have ended up as...

Here is the link, I am still not quite believing this...

Your file A2600.7z (2607209 Bytes) is now online.
Your Download-Link:	<*rapidshare.de/files/4468217/A2600.7z.html>


----------



## expertno.1 (Oct 21, 2005)

hahahahaha

Has anyone heard about WinRK ?

no ?

stupid !

you must musty

i did a short test of 5 mb file 

it contained

1 mb of image
1.5 mb of exe
1 mb of dlls
1 mb of html and text
.5 mb of mp3 and rm

so here are the results

WinZip 10 beta ppmd = 2.356 mb
WinRar solid arcive best = 2.212 mb
Winuha ( UHARC 0.6a ) = 2.090 mb
WinRK PPMZ = 1.980 mb
WinRK PWCM = 1.321 mb

man WinR wins ! 

get info from here

*www.msoftware.co.nz

download

*www.msoftware.co.nz:80/pub/WinRK216.exe


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 23, 2005)

WinRAR is the best I have ever tried.

@expertno.1
WinRK compresses into which format?Can I open those files by WinRAR i.e are they cross-compatible.


----------



## Retro (Oct 23, 2005)

Are there any software to compress Setup Files and Mp3 Files to atleast a certain extent. This will atleast facilitate sharing.


----------



## Retro (Oct 23, 2005)

Are there any software to compress Setup Files and Mp3 Files to atleast a certain extent. This will atleast facilitate sharing.


----------



## choudang (Oct 23, 2005)

*  WINRAR *


----------



## planetcall (Oct 24, 2005)

*WinAce*

I currently use WinZip and Winrar. The use depends on the nature of the archive and the mood. Though I also used WinAce some times ago and it had excellent results. I like it though I gave up 'coz of low popularity. I would suggest you guyz to try WinAce and see yrself how good it is.

*www.4wd.com/4wdforums/images/smilies/OnTheCan.gif


----------



## expertno.1 (Oct 24, 2005)

WinRK is the sigle

it has .rk format


----------



## icehot (Oct 24, 2005)

try filzip-www.filzip.com


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 25, 2005)

I use 7Zip or IZArc as both are free and supporrt a lot of formats


----------



## Sreekanth V (Oct 27, 2005)

Ya 7-ZIP give me the best compression, but i have to do some tweaks, that is using the maximum possible compression which require a memory usage of 75% of RAM.


----------



## Ashis (Oct 28, 2005)

Sreekanth V said:
			
		

> Ya 7-ZIP give me the best compression, but i have to do some tweaks, that is using the maximum possible compression which require a memory usage of 75% of RAM.



Would U like to share UR tweak?


----------



## mehulved (Oct 29, 2005)

I've used Winzip, Winrar and 7Zip out of which i found 7 zip as the best.Plus, its also free which gives it the edge over other two. But, I've learnt about many new ones here which i'll try out.


----------



## Sreekanth V (Oct 31, 2005)

Ashis said:
			
		

> Sreekanth V said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmmmm,   
Wellllll,   Dat is a big tweak so that I cant explain it here.
More over you may certainly be not able to understand it, right?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 2, 2005)

Atleast try to explain it - Sreekanth V We r very intelligent !


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 2, 2005)

Winzip 10 is out, anyone trying it


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 3, 2005)

yes tried. its great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 3, 2005)

hmm, can u provide screenshot & compression ratio comparision


----------



## Sreekanth V (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a small collection of icons and it comes about 246MB.
Now the compression battle starts.
Winzip 10 -> 91MB
WinRAR -> 85MB
7 Zip -> 60MB


Now tell me which is best?


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 7, 2005)

right, 7-Zip is the best, & how much memory does it takes to decompress or compress with a dictionary size of 32 MB or even more


----------



## sagar_coolx (Nov 7, 2005)

winzip+rar support+iso support=best combination


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 14, 2005)

*Zip Zenius*

I have been using Zip Zenius for a long time and in my opinion it is the best. It has a cool GUI with lots and lots of features.....


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 21, 2006)

iF u Want REAL compression Use KGB Archiver . It Compresssed 500MB of Apps Into 1.4 MB :O


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 22, 2006)

Zip files to send as attachments as most centers dont hav rar and give only limited xp acc.

Rar files for personal use

UHARC for rippin game backups and multimedia stuff 

KGB sucks


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 23, 2006)

using winrar for over a year and happy with its compression rate


----------



## new123 (Sep 12, 2006)

winrar 3.60 is good but winrk 3.0.3 rolz3 is better for executables, text, bitmaps; squeez 5.20 is better for wav, tiff; and paq8f -3 is best for jpeg, documents (word, excel, powerpoint, etc...). Only smart configuration.

www.maximumcompression.com excellent site for compression software reviews or Squeeze Chart 2006 too.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 12, 2006)

new123 said:
			
		

> winrar 3.60 is good but winrk 3.0.3 rolz3 is better for executables, text, bitmaps; squeez 5.20 is better for wav, tiff; and paq8f -3 is best for jpeg, documents (word, excel, powerpoint, etc...). Only smart configuration.
> 
> www.maximumcompression.com excellent site for compression software reviews or Squeeze Chart 2006 too.



I too wanted to refer to the same site b4 i started using winrk..WINRK rocks man..Trust me its the ultimate in copmression and winrar is a f***in crap in front of it


----------



## aj27july (Mar 20, 2007)

winrar is the best


----------



## faraaz (Mar 26, 2007)

WinRar...most file I download use RAR compression, WinRAR has ISO support and compression efficiency & speed are reasonable!


----------



## wilderness (Apr 4, 2007)

I prefer 7-zip.. No nag screens upon every archive you double-click !! 

.zip creation in 7-zip is pretty fast, compared to winzip.  .7z creation might be slower(almost half the speed of zipping speed), but it has the best compression ratio. I have been using this for over 2 years now, and I have never needed any other compression tool.


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 4, 2007)

Surely WinRAR and one more thing I also have a huge HDD so i rarely use winrar.


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 5, 2007)

i use compression softwares only to lock up files with a password!!!! been using winrar for some time now.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Apr 6, 2007)

I use WINDOWS DEFAULT COMPRESSION METHOD its very fast


----------

